# Flashing "ee" Message On Kegerator



## hoppinmad (16/2/11)

Hi Guys,

Hoping someone with a little knowledge of electronics may be able to help me out with my kegerator. I came home tonight and it was beeping very loudly and flashing "EE" on the digital display. I turned it off then turned it back on again and it went back to normal. Fridge kicked in and display was normal. However, after about 30 seconds it turned off and the beeping started again. I am thinking the actual fridge itself is fine (since it works for a while when I initially turn it back on) and that there may just be a fault in the connection with the digital display.

Anybody experienced this problem with their kegerator?

Cheers,

James


----------



## sim (16/2/11)

HoppinMad said:


> Anybody experienced this problem with their kegerator?




i think it is a fault in that main display circuit board thingo, ive seen that problem around abit. tell the people you bought it from, and ask them to replace the display unit. faulty chips or wireing or something.

sim


----------



## browndog (16/2/11)

It could be an open circuit on the probe, if you have access to it and you know what you are doing check to see if the probes wires are not loose in the back of the controller.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## HalfWit (10/7/14)

I'm just dragging up an old thread. Is there a fix for this. I'm also getting the beeping and the EE sign.


----------



## Judanero (10/7/14)

Check the probe terminal connections, either that the probe wires are in the terminals securely, or that there isn't a dry solder joint on the terminal to pcb connection.

I had it on one of my controllers because one of the wires from the probe wasn't in the terminal properly.


----------



## HalfWit (10/7/14)

Thanks Judanero, where is the  probe terminal connection situated?


----------



## SmallFry (10/7/14)

Maybe it's related to this one? - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/73410-kegerator-le-error-code-frozen-beer/


----------



## maggotbrain65 (10/7/14)

I had a similar issue about a year and a half ago. If you replace this part, it could fix your problem. I had managed to get moisture into the control keypad:

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/BCYKLQDX%20kegerators/7KEGERATOR+TEMP+KEYP

Good luck


----------



## HalfWit (10/7/14)

Thanks peoples, I defiantly will give it a go.


----------



## jimmyjack (19/12/15)

I fixed mine so far so good! 
I took the lid off of mine by unscrewing 3 screws at the back and took off the font off as well. The control panel had some double sided sticky tape that got moist so I took that off and dried it off with a hair dryer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/9/17)

Same issue, NHB have them in stock.


----------



## Bribie G (1/9/17)

G n G page is not working. What are they actually called? In case I need one.. I have 3 kegmates.


----------



## paulyman (1/9/17)

Bribie G said:


> G n G page is not working. What are they actually called? In case I need one.. I have 3 kegmates.



These are the ones I got for my kegerator a few years back when I had the EE issue. Got water on the temp display.

http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-...ts/s3-temperature-control-keypad-buttons.html

I had a series 3 so got this as well as it wouldn't go sub 4C prior to this.

http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-...s3-temperature-control-circuit-board-pcb.html


----------



## Phil Juice (24/7/19)

Hi fellow brewers, 

Excited to see that solutions to this problem have been provided. Unfortunately, all pictures and links above are gone, so I was wondering if you could help me out as well with the ee-problem/dead thermostat on my XB-180 Eurogrand. I have detached the top and tried pulling the plugs from the mainboard, but then the fridge stops working. Also on the back it seems like pulling plugs isn’t sufficient? If I want to bypass the thermostat and just get the fridge working again, what do I need to do? Any help appreciated 

Thanks
Phil Juice


----------



## Phil Juice (24/7/19)




----------



## Phil Juice (24/7/19)

This what the back looks like. Any way I can just pull a plug or exchange something here to bypass the thermostat? Would really appreciate your help.
Thanks guys!


----------



## uwtriguy (1/8/19)

OK, picked up a FREE Danby yesterday due to "moisture" blowing a "fuse". Plugged it in a got the temp a then a LOUD beep with the dreaded "EE". I've been searching forums (not done) and found it so far likely to be the front circuit board where temp is displayed. 
-Removed it, cleaned it off and still got the EE. Pulled all the wires out and blew them out. Plugged in the two white ones and left the flat black/gray temp control one unattached and plugged it in. Compressor fired up and a minute went by without an EE. 
-Unplugged the fridge first (leaned this the hard way with a printer) and plugged in the black temp control harness. Plugged it back in and got the EE after a few seconds. 
-Unplugged the fridge, unplugged the temp control harness, waited a few minutes and plugged the fridge back in (sans harness). 
SO FAR the fridge is running and temp is dropping on the blue display. I also put a wireless grill probe in the fridge and will monitor temp today and see if it equalizes in an acceptable range.

I'll update as I find out how it goes. Writing this literally 10 minutes after the temp began to drop. 



Phil Juice said:


> View attachment 116141
> 
> This what the back looks like. Any way I can just pull a plug or exchange something here to bypass the thermostat? Would really appreciate your help.
> Thanks guys!


----------



## uwtriguy (1/8/19)

****UPDATE****
It's running. Down to 36 internally already *AND *I got the buttons back up and running. Here's what I did.

-The front panel with the buttons for temp & F/C peels off and is a flexible circuit board. I took that off. Cleaned it a little bit and plugged it into the board. Waited with butterflies in my stomach and no EE happened. Tried the temp controls and success!! I did this all while the fridge was running (I never learn).

-Had to unplug that harness again to reattach it to the front of the fridge. Got it all back situated and everything back in place completely. Still going strong. I'm going to figure out how to "water proof" that front panel a little better. Didn't expect that to be basically a sticker circuit board. Probably just clear tape over the whole thing.

I imagine I'll wake up tomorrow to an EE alarm but for now I'm thrilled!! 



Best wishes!!!


----------



## sp0rk (2/8/19)

Wow, 36 is pretty hot for a fridge...


----------



## Fro-Daddy (2/8/19)

36°F = ~2°C


----------



## sp0rk (2/8/19)

Sarcasm doesn't convey well online


----------



## uwtriguy (2/8/19)

Yes sorry. Wisconsin, USA here. We just discussed our ridiculous measurement system this morning on a run. 36F is my temp. 

Fine tuning the temp. It’s anywhere from 3-4 degrees colder from the display based on the digital grill thermometer I put inside. I’m not going to sweat too much about cold beer on tap though... 

Hope someone can get their EE back running without too much fuss. 



Fro-Daddy said:


> 36°F = ~2°C


----------



## Phil Juice (4/8/19)

uwtriguy said:


> ****UPDATE****
> It's running. Down to 36 internally already *AND *I got the buttons back up and running. Here's what I did.
> 
> -The front panel with the buttons for temp & F/C peels off and is a flexible circuit board. I took that off. Cleaned it a little bit and plugged it into the board. Waited with butterflies in my stomach and no EE happened. Tried the temp controls and success!! I did this all while the fridge was running (I never learn).
> ...


Nice!! Will try that later today as well! Will keep you posted


----------



## Phil Juice (7/8/19)

uwtriguy said:


> ****UPDATE****
> It's running. Down to 36 internally already *AND *I got the buttons back up and running. Here's what I did.
> 
> -The front panel with the buttons for temp & F/C peels off and is a flexible circuit board. I took that off. Cleaned it a little bit and plugged it into the board. Waited with butterflies in my stomach and no EE happened. Tried the temp controls and success!! I did this all while the fridge was running (I never learn).
> ...




OMG. This worked!!! Bro, I owe you!!  this made my day! Also took off the sticker circuit board, it looked completely fine but did the trick!


----------



## BadSeed (13/8/19)

I had the same problem a couple of years ago.
Here is the post from Oliver and Geoffs place:
"It was possibly the switch panel on the front or the pcb/power unit behind that.
So I bought both and replaced both for $92."

Cheap enough and easy to fix. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## dmac91 (6/10/19)

I have the keg master 4 and have the EE code, however it doesn't flash or beep. I have taken off the lid and back panel, cleaned it up a bit but the EE code still appears. As far as I can tell everything looks okay. 

Here's some of the photos. 
https://imgur.com/gallery/3Ovc6BN


Hopefully someone can see something that I can't.


----------



## The Mack (7/10/19)

Try the temp probe first mate, had same error- fixed it.


----------



## dmac91 (8/10/19)

The Mack said:


> Try the temp probe first mate, had same error- fixed it.


Where is the temp probe and what do I try with it?


----------



## The Mack (8/10/19)

Left hand side wall as you open the door, replace it ( or you could try unplugging it and plugging back in)- you need to undo the cover first.


----------



## bwesterlo (Monday at 3:08 PM)

maggotbrain65 said:


> I had a similar issue about a year and a half ago. If you replace this part, it could fix your problem. I had managed to get moisture into the control keypad:
> 
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/BCYKLQDX kegerators/7KEGERATOR+TEMP+KEYP
> 
> Good luck


The link you provided no longer works can you advise what the item was please?


----------



## maggotbrain65 (Monday at 4:02 PM)

This link should work for you:

Control Keypad for Kegerator Series 4 - Grain and Grape


----------

